# Smooth Coat ?



## njcockapoo

Hi All,

I am new to the community! We just got our 1st cockapoo, Molly, last week. She is now 10 weeks only and doing great with housebreaking and is adjusting well. 

I did have a question about her coat though. I was hoping for a non-low shedding puppy, however I did notice that she still has not grown a beard which I read could indicate shedding in the future. I emailed the breeder and she said that she could grow one in the future or her muzzle could stay smooth. Her coat is wavy now but I know all this could change when her adult coat comes in. She has been shedding a little now but the breeder told me that this happens a lot with the puppy coat.

Just wanted to gain everyone's experience and thoughts on this! Anyone have a similar looking pup that can share their thoughts.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Gillipeg

*No beard yet puppy*

I also have a puppy .she is a 17 weeks old now and has a smooth face except for some very cute longer eyebrows ! You're puppy looks very simalar .maybe a little fluffier .Lottie had more waves but is shedding a lot at the moment and her new coat is slightly darker and straight ,I think she has taken more of the cocker genes , be nice to see pictures of you're puppy as he/ she hets older .at the moment they are very similar .Ill try posting a pic of Lottie but wasn't able before ( even the profile pic kept coming in upside down ..
I also did want curly low shedder due to allergies but not looking that way .." We are so totally in love with her and get she gets so many compliments when out ,,you're pup could develop differently as seems slightly fluffier ,,time will tell .


----------



## Gillipeg

*No beard*

Lottie now






sorry it's upside down again ! Hope you are good at yoga and headstands !


----------



## njcockapoo

Thanks so much for posting a pic. Do you by any chance have a pic when she was a puppy? Totally wanted a non shedder. I have a shedder now and it's driving me crazy! I can't imagine 2 shedders?!


----------



## lady amanda

I have two cockapoos, one is a shedder, one is a low shedder, she still does shed though. 


The brown one is obviously my shedder. she is very cocker. 

but here is a pic of my low shedder around 14 weeks old...



no beard on her till about 4 weeks later if i remember right. your girl does look beautiful to me she looks like she will be on the smooth side...but they keep you guessing.


----------



## Gillipeg

*Lottie at 9 weeks .*

It's upside down again !






more head stands ! She was defo more wavy then than now .I think the shedding won't be too much though,
She will be worth it I'm sure 😃😃


----------



## njcockapoo

Thanks for posting! Crazy how much they change. Was she shedding when she was younger? Ive heard some smoothies not shedding at all and others that do. You never know!


----------



## DB1

mine looked fairly smooth as a young pup - although he soon got the tufty monkey face cheek and eye brow hair
He had a couple of weeks when he shed like crazy but I can't remember what age, still pretty young though, but after that he has never shed, some just comes out when brushing.


----------



## lady amanda

my smoothie did shed when she was younger...and sheds now, like crazy, she will be getting all of her luscious locks trimmed soon


----------



## Jrena

njcockapoo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to the community! We just got our 1st cockapoo, Molly, last week. She is now 10 weeks only and doing great with housebreaking and is adjusting well.
> 
> I did have a question about her coat though. I was hoping for a non-low shedding puppy, however I did notice that she still has not grown a beard which I read could indicate shedding in the future. I emailed the breeder and she said that she could grow one in the future or her muzzle could stay smooth. Her coat is wavy now but I know all this could change when her adult coat comes in. She has been shedding a little now but the breeder told me that this happens a lot with the puppy coat.
> 
> Just wanted to gain everyone's experience and thoughts on this! Anyone have a similar looking pup that can share their thoughts.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Hi, 
My pup looks very similar to yours. She is 8 weeks old now. I see that your question was posted years ago, can I ask how your dog’s shedding and coat developed finally? I am really worrying about my pup will end up as a shedder. Thank you


----------



## Jrena

Gillipeg said:


> *No beard yet puppy*
> 
> I also have a puppy .she is a 17 weeks old now and has a smooth face except for some very cute longer eyebrows ! You're puppy looks very simalar .maybe a little fluffier .Lottie had more waves but is shedding a lot at the moment and her new coat is slightly darker and straight ,I think she has taken more of the cocker genes , be nice to see pictures of you're puppy as he/ she hets older .at the moment they are very similar .Ill try posting a pic of Lottie but wasn't able before ( even the profile pic kept coming in upside down ..
> I also did want curly low shedder due to allergies but not looking that way .." We are so totally in love with her and get she gets so many compliments when out ,,you're pup could develop differently as seems slightly fluffier ,,time will tell .


Hi, would you mind to share some update, pictures about how your dog’s coat have developed? Is she ended up with a non-shedding coat after all? Thank you


----------

